# How do you save and quit in pokemon



## Yogurt (Oct 12, 2013)

so like Im playing pokemon Y and I want to save and quit but it only gives me the option to save? do I just like go to the 3ds home window or is there an option for save and quit


----------



## Yokie (Oct 12, 2013)

You press the power button...


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 12, 2013)

There's a little purple? Button on your bottom screen, hit it


----------



## Silversea (Oct 12, 2013)

Pokemon never had a quit feature, just save. You just turn the game off after saving is complete, no problems.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 12, 2013)

Press X, then pick Save.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't think there is a save and quit option like NL. Pokemon hasn't ever had a feature like that. 

I just save (a couple times because paranoid) and then go to the home menu and close the game from there. You could also just press the power button after saving.


----------



## Yogurt (Oct 12, 2013)

aw ok thanks everyone, yeah this my first pokemon game so idek


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 12, 2013)

Yogurt said:


> aw ok thanks everyone, yeah this my first pokemon game so idek


My too!


----------



## Zura (Mar 6, 2014)

3DSfan134 said:


> My too!



My too!


----------

